

What is Bootstrapped ClojureScript? - sorrow17
http://blog.fikesfarm.com/posts/2015-07-17-what-is-bootstrapped-clojurescript.html

======
mfikes
While this blog post is one answer to "what", there is also a good FAQ
covering questions related to "why":
[https://github.com/clojure/clojurescript/wiki/Bootstrapped-C...](https://github.com/clojure/clojurescript/wiki/Bootstrapped-
ClojureScript-FAQ)

------
mfikes
Author here, willing to take questions on this. The post is intentionally made
very simple, but if there are questions about the subtle details, glad to help
out!

